# Sprawdzanie uszkodzenia CPU / Main board

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, jak spawdzic czy w danym laptopie zostala uszkodzona plyta glowna czy procesor? Moge dodac opis jak sie zachowuje sprzet i co moglo byc jego przyczyna, tak wiec:

Jest to HPpavilondv7 - 1130ew, po rozebraniu na sciance wentylatora znalazlem warstwe (3mm) kurzu - wiec na pewno komputer sie dusil, dodatkowo z tego co wiem uzytkownik trzymal go caly czas na lozku (dochodzi do tego duszenie pewnie przez koldre przylegajaca do niego). Po rozebraniu, przekladaniu ramu itp nic sie nie poprawilo - reakcja zawsze jest taka sama. Odpalam sprzet, wystartuje, na plycie glownej 2 diody migaja co jakis czas cyklicznie (co jakies 15 sec). Zaden dzwiek z glosnikow nie wychodzi informujacy o tym co moze byc nie tak ze sprzetem, czy jest jakis sposob na sprawdzenie ktory element jest uszkodzony? Czy musze chodzic po serwisach z procesorem/plyta i sie pytac czy jest to sprawne? Czy byc moze za pomoca tego migania diod - moge to potraktowac jako brzecznie na plycie glownej glosnika z errorem?

----------

## gexcite

A co Ci da stwierdzenie co jest uszkodzone? Bo procesor na 99% jest sprawny.

----------

## soban_

Czy mam mu powiedziec ze nalezy wymienic plyte glowna, czy procesor (no chyba ze inna czesc ulegla awarii). To chyba oczywiste po co szukam czesci uszkodzonej, zeby ja wymienic i naprawic laptopa.

----------

## gexcite

No to tak jak już pisałem, na 99% płyta. Procesory raczej nie padają. Może coś się tylko obluzowało?

----------

## soban_

Nie no juz rozebralem go co do srubki skladalem i probowalem wszystkiego co do glowy mi przyszlo. Ciezko bedzie pod ten procek AMD znalezc  taka plyte bo przed chwila allegrowywowalem i ni ma. Sa tylko tez uszkodzone...mam tylko nadzieje ze sie nie okaze to np jakas uszkodzona matryca albo ram - zeby kasa nie poszla w bloto. No ale skoro te diody wariuja to musi byc jakas przyczyna - tak sie zastanawiam czy specyfikacji nie ma jakies od tego sprzetu przez producenta zrobinego do tej plyty glownej, zeby na podstawie tego migania zdjagnozowac dokladnie problem.

----------

## gexcite

Przy uszkodzonej matrycy uruchomi się normalnie. Zawsze możesz wtedy podłączyć zewnętrzny monitor. Serwisówka do DV7 nie wspomina o mryganiu, bynajmniej nie znalazłem nic na ten temat, więc tak za bardzo nie rozkminisz co jest nie tak. Wina zdaje się leżeć w bezołowiowych lutach zgodnych z nowymi normami  :Smile:  Pozostaje jakiś dobry (uczciwy) serwis, bo pewnie się coś rozlutowało / pękły luty itp.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jeżeli to model z NVidią/ATI, to na 99% odklejona grafika. Od dobrych 6‑7 lat nie widziałem uszkodzonego procesora (ok, widziałem dwa, ale to u ludzi proszących się o kłopoty ;)

(tak, trochę odkopałem trupa)

----------

## soban_

Spoko, na zyczenie znajomego wymienilem cala plyte. Tak wiem ze czesto to sie zdarza, to samo mialem w dellu - pomogla metoda z piekarnikiem i juz okolo 8 miesiecy smiga bez problemow. Szkoda tylko ze tak jak mowilem - nie da sie konkretnej diagnozy przeprowadzic w domowych warunkach.

----------

## adam9870

 *Quote:*   

> mam tylko nadzieje ze sie nie okaze to np jakas uszkodzona matryca albo ram

 

Matrycę można wykluczyć jeżeli dysponujesz zewnętrznym monitorem albo telewizorem i kablem D-Sub (VGA).

 *Quote:*   

> Spoko, na zyczenie znajomego wymienilem cala plyte. 

 

O ile znajdziesz taką płytę. Na płycie głównej jest oznaczenie i po tym oznaczeniu szukamy nowej płyty.

Przygotowałem obrazek pomocniczy z zaznaczonym oznaczeniem płyty http://vpx.pl/i/2012/12/09/DSC04172.jpg

Gdy znajdziesz nową płytę to upewnij się, że wizualnie zgadza się z uszkodzoną płytą.

Ostatnio szukałem płyty głównej do dv6500 i dv7. Do 6500 nie znalazłem. Do dv7 znalazłem w USA za - w przeliczeniu - 400/500 zł + przesyłka.

Prawdopodobieństwo awarii procesora - bardzo bardzo małe.

Prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia grafiki albo płyty - bardzo duże, bo Paviliony mają wadliwe serie.

Albo poszukaj instrukcji serwisowej i sprawdź dokładnie co jest z tą płytą główną.

----------

## soban_

Nie no ja juz wymienilem ta plyte glowna i laptop bez problemow sie odpala. Dodac moge tylko tyle ze na pewno karta graficzna na plycie ulegla tym razem zmianie - byla ATI jest Nvidia, bo troche inna plyte znalazlem na allegro z CPU - http://allegro.pl/plyta-glowna-do-hp-pavilion-dv7-intel-nie-grzebana-i2734826773.html (plyty dokladnie takiej samej sprawnej na allegro nie znalazlem no i musialem chlodzenie zamowic, bo jest troszeczke inne) sterownikow niestety nie zdarzylem przeinstalowac, bo hasla nie znalem do windowsa - a laptop wrocil juz do wlasciciela. Musialem tez wymienic karte wifi bo poprzedniej nie wykrywal (komunikat podczas startu sprzetu z biosu byl ze nieznane urzadzenie wyfy).

Pytanie moje jest raczej z tej kategorii czy legalny jest teraz na nim windows vista? Dodam od razu ze o dziwo system sie bez problemow odpalal.

----------

